# In Need of Foster Carer



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been on this forum for a while ... first looking for a Cockapoo then sharing pics of puppy. Life got busier and busier. Been back to US to help with elderly dad and now it looks like it may be time for his passing. 

I live in England with my family and we were planning to go back to the USA in early Jan to spend time helping my mom care for my dad. We may now need to go sooner (even looking at the 17th Dec). I've looked at taking our dog with us, but because I am from the north east there is a Cold Temperature Embargo that probably means we couldn't bring him until the 1st week of April. 

So ... I'm looking for someone who may be able to help us by fostering him until late March/early April. We would supply all the food, meds and a small stipend each month and he is fully insured. He just had his 1st birthday on Monday so he can be quite cheeky, likes to eat toilet paper, find tasty bits in open bins and sneaks upstairs to find mummy! But, he is so fun and a great puppy. We will miss him very much. He's great at recall (but you'll need a treat). He can sit, stay, roll over, and more. We let him off lead in the country but get him back on leash if a big dog or horse comes near. He is cage trained and house trained. He goes to bed sometime between 8:30-10pm and then he happily stays in his cage until we all come down at 8am. 

If you are interested and live in the UK please PM me and I can give you more info.

Many thanks,

Suzy


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a recent pic of Teddy now ... just noticed the pic at the bottom of my signature is from February.


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's another one .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah he's lovely and sounds like a typical cockapoo. I think I'm too far away to help you out, but wish you all the best in finding someone nearer to you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for replying ... we were in St Albans during half-term with my kids ... I think it took us about 40mins to get to the Waffle House . We live in East Bedfordshire. I'm happy to meet up sometime in the Verulamium Park with poos if you are at all interested. 

Thanks,

Suzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh what a plight, your story pulls at the heart strings. He sounds a lovely boy, I hope someone can help but I think three is unfortunately one too many for me. Sorry xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I so wish i was closer,i would look after him in a heartbeat,he sounds so good,and im sure my 3 would love him. I do look after my friends x schnaser when she goes on holiday. I do hope you find someone,but if not ,please consider us.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry for your dad being so sick!! There are sooo many wonderful people on this forum, I know someone will step up to help you . . best regards to you, your family and sweet looking Benji


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I live in Bedfordshire too, right on the Hertfordshire border. Can I ask has Teddy been neutered? I'd like to meet up for a walk


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I totally would if I could  But my mum is ill atm and is about to come out of hospital, so unfortunately it just isn't possible for me to help :/ Good luck in finding someone, and sorry to hear of your circumstances x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you tried The Cockapoo club of GB or Cockapoo owners club, not sure if they are able to help but maybe worth a try - sorry to hear of your situation and good luck.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've just seen your request. Probably too late now but did you find a foster carer?


----------

